# 1200 watt amp on a brute



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

Has anyone ever put a 1200 watt amp with 4 6.5 on a brute? if so how will the battery hold the load of the system? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2015brute said:


> Has anyone ever put a 1200 watt amp with 4 6.5 on a brute? if so how will the battery hold the load of the system?
> Thanks guys.


 Look at the maximum amp load of the amp. On all 05-11s you gave a maximum available after all factory equipment of 9.4 amps. You will see a 10 amp fuse. This is all the extra the stock stator has.


----------

